# Newbie question# 1



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

What age do most of you breed your boers at? We have some Jan does that are around 60 pounds. Can they be bred in October?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I breed dairy goats but pretty sure most are the same. YOu want them to be at 85% of their adult size by the time you breed them. Meaning with dairy goats some are ready to breed at 10 months, most at a year, and some not til they are a lil older. I go by each doe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Breeding season for us means kids in Jan-Mar. They get a whole year and a half of growth before visiting the buck.
Our rule of thumb is 10 mos & 100lbs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about 10 mos & 100lbs. We have bred an 8mo doe @ 100lbs. in the past and she did just fine, and healthy, beautiful twins. But IMO it's best to wait as long as you can towards that 1yr mark.
We have a Feb 12 doe that is a 75% that we decided to wait on breeding until this fall. We wanted to let her grow well and not stunt or take too much out of her. You'll get to know your does and you'll start learning 'when' is a good time  Not only do they need to be ready physically, but mentally too.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wow I do not breed quite that young. I does here do not get to visit with the buck until anywhere from 15 months to 18 months. And well over 100lbs. I guess everyone is just different on how they choose to breed.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

bayouboergoats said:


> Oh wow I do not breed quite that young. I does here do not get to visit with the buck until anywhere from 15 months to 18 months. And well over 100lbs. I guess everyone is just different on how they choose to breed.


That's more how I am. I prefer over a year old since alot of a does growth is between 10 months and 16 months. I like them to have a chance to fully mature and have their growth spurt first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At minimum, I breed at 1 year old, but prefer 1 year and a 1/2.


----------

